# Utilizing the iPad2 in event photography



## jusejuse (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not sure on exact terminology, which is why I fail at googling things, but maybe I can get some help here.

I want to start an event photography business soon (backdrops + props + printing) and I am almost ready to execute and have all the basics down, but now I'm wondering if I could take it to the next level.

I'm not sure what I need, whether it be a MacBook app or an iPad app, or some cords or other gadgets/equipments, but what I'm trying to achieve is to have the luxury of showing people my pictures on my iPad while being able to switch between pictures, controlled by my MacBook. I've seen this at events for years, but they would have an external computer monitor hooked up to their main computer, but the iPad is the next generation of this practice. 

For example, I, or an assistant photographer, will be taking pictures of people, possibly a number of different poses (funny, smiling, etc) for each group, and they will be allowed to pick one to be printed out. 

I'm still waiting on my Eye-fi card in the mail to fully experiment, but meanwhile I've tried Air Display, but it doesn't yield the results I'm aiming for because in order to see what I'm controlling on the iPad, it requires me to be able to see my cursor on the iPad... which I won't be seeing since I and my iPad will be facing the people.

I'm also contemplating on buying an Apple VGA adapter, but I'm also not sure if that's what I'm looking for. I hope that someone can understand my hopeless explanation and lend me some advice.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 20, 2012)

I know how to get "close" to what you're looking for, but not "exactly."  If you find "exactly," I'd love to hear about it.

For "close," you can tether via Eye-Fi to the iPad.  Set the camera to capture RAW-jpg and send the jpg's to the iPad.  Use Photosmith to review on the iPad and have the client tag the one they want printed.  Synch the iPad to Lightroom and print from there.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 20, 2012)

jusejuse said:


> I've seen this at events for years, but they would have an external computer monitor hooked up to their main computer, but the iPad is the next generation of this practice.



I disagree! A good 24" or 30" monitor is always going to present decent images better than a small Ipad screen.... especially since it can be viewed by more than one person at a time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 20, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> jusejuse said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen this at events for years, but they would have an external computer monitor hooked up to their main computer, but the iPad is the next generation of this practice.
> ...


 
Yup.  And if alcohol is a factor at the events you're shooting, you won't have to worry about somebody dropping your $499+ iPad...

I think a monitor is probably a better way to go, but there's definitely something to be said for the tactile nature of using an iPad.  It's literally "hands-on."


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 20, 2012)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Yup.  And if alcohol is a factor at the events you're shooting, you won't have to worry about somebody dropping your $499+ iPad...



OR walking away with it when your back is turned!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Only prob I see is folks snoring too loudly waiting for the eye-fi to put a crappy low-rez jpeg on whichever screen


----------



## jusejuse (Mar 20, 2012)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I know how to get "close" to what you're looking for, but not "exactly."  If you find "exactly," I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> For "close," you can tether via Eye-Fi to the iPad.  Set the camera to capture RAW-jpg and send the jpg's to the iPad.  Use Photosmith to review on the iPad and have the client tag the one they want printed.  Synch the iPad to Lightroom and print from there.



I will try that!



cgipson1 said:


> jusejuse said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen this at events for years, but they would have an external computer monitor hooked up to their main computer, but the iPad is the next generation of this practice.
> ...



You have a point. However, I'm starting off small and with intimate parties, so an iPad should serve me good, since I already have one. 



WhiskeyTango said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > jusejuse said:
> ...



My iPad wouldn't be handled by strangers, it would simply serve as an external monitor for them to choose between pictures. I/assistant would ask them while having them view pictures on screen which one they want. "Do you like this one, or this one? Or this one." :er:



cgipson1 said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.  And if alcohol is a factor at the events you're shooting, you won't have to worry about somebody dropping your $499+ iPad...
> ...


 


2WheelPhoto said:


> Only prob I see is folks snoring too loudly waiting for the eye-fi to put a crappy low-rez jpeg on whichever screen



Aw is it that slow?


----------



## jusejuse (Mar 20, 2012)

But say for example I'm able to get my hands on a computer monitor, how would I do that?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Allow me to add my knowledge of this. I've been doing event photography for about two years now, and I believe if you are printing on location, and just want to use your iPad as a view station, eye fi will serve you will. You need to download the eye fi app on iTunes, go to YouTube and its plenty of videos on there to show you how to tether to your iPad with just the eye fi card and iPad, you'll have to set the card in direct mode. Anyhow, you can send basic Jpeg to the iPad and have descent results if you are shooting with a dslr. That's my two cents, if you are starting off small, work with what you have, don't go out and buy all of this extra equipment, especially if you do not have any events lined up yet. Word of advice, if you print from your card, which you should, to eliminate the use of an laptop, you should invest in a camera body that offers dual card slot with one of them being sd, for the eye fi.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2012)

Shooting events is better with a laptop and dye sub printer and cheap monitors as veiwing stations


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Aug 21, 2012)

You don't need a laptop to shoot events. Well the type of events I shoot, I need the ability to print fast, I brought a professional dye sub printer, and some tether tools to attached my iPad to my light strobe for customers to view. You can't remove the iPad and it's professional. A monitor may be better, but an iPad is durable, smaller to handle, and serves me well at the events I shoot. Look into the iKlip for iPad attachment.


----------



## kassad (Aug 22, 2012)

valleyboy_1 said:


> You don't need a laptop to shoot events. Well the type of events I shoot, I need the ability to print fast, I brought a professional dye sub printer, and some tether tools to attached my iPad to my light strobe for customers to view. You can't remove the iPad and it's professional. A monitor may be better, but an iPad is durable, smaller to handle, and serves me well at the events I shoot. Look into the iKlip for iPad attachment.



What are you using to tether the iPad the camera and printer?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2012)

kassad said:


> valleyboy_1 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a laptop to shoot events. Well the type of events I shoot, I need the ability to print fast, I brought a professional dye sub printer, and some tether tools to attached my iPad to my light strobe for customers to view. You can't remove the iPad and it's professional. A monitor may be better, but an iPad is durable, smaller to handle, and serves me well at the events I shoot. Look into the iKlip for iPad attachment.
> ...




Could be the new HITI with wifi but you would have to get them good straight out of camera, but it would not be as fast as a laptop, i can have a mounted print in their hands in less than 2 minutes


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry about the late respond, but I have the hiti p510, not the wifi version. I use the eye fi sd card, and I print from the card. No matter how fast you can get any wifi to a iPad or laptop, it doesn't beat the speed of printing directly from the card. If my line gets filled at events, I shoot everyone one by one, and after I collect the money and take all the shots, I do a batch print of all the photos and framed them one by one. Works great for me. I've done Bday parties, sweet 16s, black tie events, nightclub, family reunions, Galas, Church events, anniversaries dinners, backyard parties, Greek parties, and have yet to have any issues with my set up. Hope this helps.


----------

